# Black tack on bay horse?



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, this is probably a dumb question but is it "ok" to have black tack for a bay horse? :think:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

You could have neon green tack if you wanted!! Hahaha

Depends on what your discipline is and if you're showing or not.
Some shows don't care for the color of your tack, and others might look down their noses at you.

For dressage, I think it's rare to see brown tack, but I've heard that's making a come back..


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> For dressage, I think it's rare to see brown tack, but I've heard that's making a come back..


Can confirm. 99% of dressage tack is black, and 90% of dressage horses are bay. (Percentages made up, but you get the idea )


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think black looks best on bays, however dark brown is my favourite. 

Around here at least black is by far the most common tack colour.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> Can confirm. 99% of dressage tack is black, and 90% of dressage horses are bay. (Percentages made up, but you get the idea )


 
Oh good, cause I just bought a bay mare to do dressage with. We should fit right in then :wink:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a bay Morgan, and choose deep royal purple for her tack - (not dressage, obviously), I love the color on her!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

As long as you don't plan to show in the hunter ring black is definitely ok. I personally like darker tack on dark horses, so I think black would look nice. I personally prefer havana/dark brown, but I couldn't do black even if I wanted to lol.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Depends on your discipline. Black is in for some, not for others. But, I personally think that black looks great on a bay horse. Looks great on a bay, but not on a chestnut!


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

I do dressage, and it's all I use. I have a reddish/medium bay mare and we use a black pad, black bridle, black wraps, and black saddle. It looks classy.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh yeah, that would look just fine. My current lesson horse is a bay and we use black tack on him.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah it looks fine.

















(Not Dressage or English, but still black tack on a bay nonetheless.)

I personally like it.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I think black is very classic, it looks good on any horse. I have a bay and I ride in dark brown tack just because it's my preference, but he looks sharp in black tack, too.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup, I think it would look sharp.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

THANKS everyone =D


----------

